# Bußgeld Kroatien



## guter Angler (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, nun werde ich gleich mal das Forum testen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was zu tun ist!? Anbei die Post der Behörde. Kommt aus Kroatien. Ich kann leider kein Kroatisch.

Danke im Voraus.

Viele Grüße Ingo


----------



## lurchi19 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Du wirst aber doch wissen, warum du Post bekommst oder? Würde die Situation noch ein bisschen genauer erklären.


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

und was haste angestellt? :m

(lurchi war 'n tick schneller)


----------



## Revilo62 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Ich würde mir ja einen Kroaten suchen, es mir übersetzen lassen und dann mal überlegen, was Du im August vergangenen Jahres gemacht hast , ggf. die Geldstrafe zahlen, denn vor der Vollstreckung bist Du in der EU nicht geschützt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## guter Angler (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

War bei male Sakrane (Insel Kroatien) mit dem Schlachboot lag ich an Anker. Da kam die Wasserschutzpolizei und kontrollierten mich. Bootsführerschein gezeigt, aber dann wollten Sie noch den Angeltagesausweis wegen der 2,1m Teleskopangel die da auf dem Bootsboden rumlag.


----------



## Fattony (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Hier!

Du hast von einem unregistrierten Plastikboot die Sportfischerei ausgeübt.

500 Kuna machts aus.

P.s.: Innerhalb von 8 Tagen zahlen ab dem 16.02.

D.h. du bist schon einen Tag drüber.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Schwarzangler, Fischwilderer  da kennen die keinen Spaß |rolleyes
standrechtliche Erschießung ist ja das Mindeste ( Ironie aus)


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## guter Angler (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Es geht mir darum dass ich auch den richtigen Betrag bezahle. Sehe ich das Richtig 500 Kuna sinds?
Wäre dankbar wenn mir dies ein deutsch-kroate bestätigen könnte.


----------



## Fattony (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*



guter Angler schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum dass ich auch den richtigen Betrag bezahle. Sehe ich das Richtig 500 Kuna sinds?
> Wäre dankbar wenn mir dies ein deutsch-kroate bestätigen könnte.



Österreichischer Kroate bin ich. Hoffe das reicht.

Ja - 500kn!


----------



## guter Angler (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*



Fattony schrieb:


> Hier!
> 
> Du hast von einem unregistrierten Plastikboot die Sportfischerei ausgeübt.
> 
> ...


 ich habs erst heute erhalten !!


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*



guter Angler schrieb:


> War bei male Sakrane (Insel Kroatien) mit dem Schlachboot lag ich an Anker. Da kam die Wasserschutzpolizei und kontrollierten mich. Bootsführerschein gezeigt, aber dann wollten Sie noch den Angeltagesausweis wegen der 2,1m Teleskopangel die da auf dem Bootsboden rumlag.



Hallo,

ja, in dem Bescheid geht es irgendwie ums Fischen (Ribolov).
Hattest einen Angelerlaubnis oder nicht? Wenn nicht ist das mit Sicherheit ein Bußgeld wegen eines Verstoßes gegen das Fischereigesetz.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Fattony (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*



guter Angler schrieb:


> ich habs erst heute erhalten !!



Ist egal - einfach einzahlen und Fall erledigt.
Bist du in Deutschland? - Dadurch das Kroatien nun bei der EU ist, würde ich den Wisch schon zahlen.


----------



## guter Angler (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*



Fattony schrieb:


> Österreichischer Kroate bin ich. Hoffe das reicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja - 500kn!



das ist genug Kroate. DankeFattony


----------



## guter Angler (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Nächstes mal hole ich mir ne Monatskarte für 90 Euro


----------



## guter Angler (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Fattony - kannst du mir sagen was ich als Verwendungszweck in die Rechnung eintragen soll. Danke


----------



## Fattony (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

"Novcana kazna za prekrsaj 6092-1079-0354-362"


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

und was sind 500 kn in €?


----------



## Fattony (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

7 Kuna = 1€
500 Kuna = ca. 65€


----------



## Chrissy-67 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

65.58 |wavey:€
schönen Abend


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Laut Tabelle ca. 65 €


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

dank€
und was passiert bzw. wird oder kann passieren, wenn man auf so einen bescheid nicht reagiert?


----------



## Eisbär14 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Der kann von den deutschen Behörden eingetrieben werden,da EU.
Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen das in diesem Fall dann noch Auslagen und Gebühren usw. dazukommen und es so mal schnell 150 bis 200 € werden können.


----------



## glavoc (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

im Grunde hat er ja sogar gespart  .... 780+80 Kuna hätte in ja der normale Betrag für einen Monat gekostet^^
Haste denn wenigstens was gefangen?
lg


----------



## guter Angler (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

ja ausversehen größere Lippfische,Schriftbarsche ca.20-25cm. Tagsüber auch mal kleine Rotflossen Doraden. Als Köder benutzte ich Calmar.
In Italien/Adria an Pfingsten war das Angeln günstiger ca.22Euro für 4 Wochen, hatte dafür aber größere Markrelen, und das vom Ufer. 
Ansonsten muss ich noch üben.


----------



## glavoc (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Petri


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Teure Lippfische....


----------



## Carsten_ (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

65,- für Schwarzangeln wo die Monatskarte 90€ kostet... Schnäppchen...
 ...einfach bezahlen und gut ist


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Zitat:
War bei male Sakrane (Insel Kroatien) mit dem Schlachboot lag ich an Anker. Da kam die Wasserschutzpolizei und kontrollierten mich. Bootsführerschein gezeigt, aber dann wollten Sie noch den Angeltagesausweis *wegen der 2,1m Teleskopangel die da auf dem Bootsboden rumlag.*

Zitat:
*ja ausversehen größere Lippfische ca.20-25cm. Tagsüber auch mal kleine Rotflossen Doraden. Als Köder benutzte ich Calmar.*
In Italien/Adria an Pfingsten war das Angeln günstiger ca.22Euro für 4 Wochen, hatte dafür aber größere Markrelen, und das vom Ufer. 
Ansonsten muss ich noch üben.



Also hast du doch ohne Erlaubnis geangelt. Bezahlen und gut iss´


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

90€ fürn Monat! Jetzt versteh ich auch eure Aufregung im andern Thread, da krieg ich in Spanien die Lizenz für VIER JAHRE!


----------



## glavoc (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

@ scorp10n77 - Anmeldung bzw. Aufnahmegebühr für Verband und Registrierung nicht vergessen^^ zahlste ja auch noch zusätzlich, sogar als Tourist, wie wenn du jetzt da in einen Verein eintreten würdest hehe...
Mußte aber machen, kommt dazu 
Schön, jetzt haste verstanden  - drum`hat sich der Seebär (Z.) so aufgeregt...& ich och.
lg


----------



## zulu (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

"viva Espania" 

hvala glavoc

Pech gehabt Ingo !

Da oben in Istrien waren die Herren schon immer etwas schärfer als in Dalmatien.
 Manchmal , wenn es ihnen langweilig ist dann müssen auch die ganz kleinen Leute bluten.

Man kann sich erfolgreich wehren denn einigen ist die aktuelle Gesetzeslage überhaupt nicht klar.
Bestimmungen ändern sich von heute auf morgen  und niemand bekommt irgend etwas mit davon.
 3 verschiedene Instanzen mit grundverschiedener Bildung und Bezahlung kontrollieren.

Leider reisst es hier bei den Touris nun auch langsam ein, dass ein Segelboot mit einer Angel an Bord, eine Lizenz haben soll. 
Noch schlimmer, dicke Ruten mit Multirollen + Kiste Sardinen im Boot ? Das kostet dann nochmal 20 € am Tag.
Nein, das muss nicht sein, man muss schon richtig beim Angeln oder mit Fang im Boot erwischt werden. 

Die Preise für die Lizenzen haben hier in den letzten Jahren  drastisch angezogen.
 ( hat mit dem stark gestiegenen Befischungsdruck zu tun der hier  herrscht !)

 Ohne die BG Lizenz darf man hier nicht auf  Tune Poppern oder Jiggen, auch wenn sie gerade massenhaft um das Boot herumschwimmen. 

Als ehrlicher Hobby-Angler zahle ich  in der Region Sibenik momentan  inklusiv Verein und Verbandsgedöns pro Monat ca. 280 € für die 2  Lizenzen die man für das Boot benötigt.

Damit darf man dann alles befischen .
 Nur BF Tune und alle Hochsee Haie müssen im Wasser releast werden.
Fänge von Schwert und Speerfisch sind legal ( Schonmass beachten) , sollte man nur schnell dem Ministerium melden.
Z.


----------



## guter Angler (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

ist halt echt dumm gelaufen.. ich hatte an dem Tag bis dato nichts gefangen, nicht mal einen Fisch. 

Ich vermute dass es Ihnen nicht gepasst dass ich mit dem kleinen Boot an dem Tag bei unruhiger See raus gefahren bin. (Siehe Karte)

Ich muss wirklich sagen bei Mali Losinj fahren die jeden Tag auf patrolje. Auf der Insel Rab hatte ich diesbezüglich nie Probleme gegeben. Und ich hatte vom Boot aus täglich direkt an der Dolinspitze im Bereich der Hafeneinfahrt von Rab geangelt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Ja zulu das ist schonmal ne Ansage. Das war mir nicht klar. 

Für BFT gibts ne extra Lizenz mit der man realistisch gesehen glaub ich max mal 1 Woche im Juli angeln darf. Lächerlich. 

Schwertfisch ist komplett verboten.


----------



## t-dieter26 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bußgeld Kroatien*

Schade,
eigentlich ein schönes Land und interessantes Revier zum Fischen , hatte auch schonmal überlegt dort mit meinem Böötchen hinzufahren.Wegen so ähnlicher Infos über teure Lizenzen +schwierige Bürokratie hab ichs aber sein gelassen.
Sollen die Bürokraten+Kontrolettis mal schön andere Leute ärgern.Da hab ich keinen Bock drauf.
Mich wird Kroatien unter diesen Umständen weiterhin nicht sehen....


----------

